# Cincinnati/dayton area



## hawk29 (Nov 4, 2006)

I am looking for a few more contracts in the cincinnati/dayton area. I would prefer to operate as a subcontractor. If you have equip breakdowns or need a someone to rely on as a sub please contact me through here.

Thanks


----------

